# 9 mm revolvers



## tschmittel (Jun 26, 2007)

Does anyone have experience with double action 9mm revolvers? I see some taurus ones on gunbroker and some expensive and hard to find smiths and rugers. I know most rounds suffer a lack or performance out of a short barrel, say a 2". How would a 9mm compare to a .38? I know there a number of brands and different+p loads but I am just looking for a general comparison and some thoughts on the subject. The price of the 9mm ammo is an attractive reason for me investigating this. Thanks in advance guys and gals.:watching:


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

the ruger SA with a convertible 9mm cylinder is all i knew of

with the price of ammo you are correct in looking into this

as far as performance - just compare the 38 with the 9mm because i would expect both to fall off in Vel. the same


----------



## jeb21 (Jun 10, 2008)

Taurus makes a snubby 9mm. Check out their website and look for compact revolvers


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I had a Smith and Wesson 9mm revolver. It was about the same thing as a 38 special. I saw no reason for it and S&W discontinued it. I think a K-frame .357 is a better choice. It gives you options.


----------



## 9mmFan (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a Model 905 Taurus (9mm). It is a concealed hammer model in stainless with a 1 7/8" barrel. I carry it about half the time.
Like the idea of having multiple platforms that use the same ammo for carry. I also have several autos in 9mm.
It is accurate at the distance used for personal protection.
I bought it used at one of my local gun shops.Glad I bought it and still want to get a Taurus model 85 in 38 spl but there is others that I really want first.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

In a revolver, the 9mm Luger doesn't offer any real advantage unless you also own a 9mm auto pistol and gain the advantage of one cartridge for several guns.

The .38 Special offers greater bullet weight and all-lead bullets, while, as was pointed out, a .357 Magnum offers even wider selection of ammunition.

The selection of any handgun entails some compromise, so its up to you what you are after in that final choice. As for me, I'm a revolver fan, so my American Express gun is my Model 19 Smith, loaded with 158gr. SWC bullets in .357 Magnum or .38 Special with 158 gr. SWC HP Nyclad bullets.

Bob Wright


----------



## mccoy (Dec 31, 2007)

I believe you can turn any 38 sp/.357 mag revolver into a 9 mm revo just changing its cylinder.

Money-wise, I tried to load 125 grs. 9 mm lead bullets (.356 gauge) onto38 sp cases and it was all right.
Now I buy them in bulk so can ask the producer for a .358" gauge 125 grs. lead bullet which fits more tightly to the case. 

The only difference with a 9 mm is, I reckon, a longer case, more void into the case, maybe something else other more experienced shooters will be able to point out.

It's very good as a precisioen bullet and very cheap.

I agree with Bob though, good ole' lead 158 grs, be it SWC or RN (best if you use moonclips or speedloader) is the thing. I'm getting back to them. Even with .38 specials, you can adjust your loads to get pretty mild to pretty lively rounds.


----------

